# missing xinput1_3.dll on fifa14



## mif_ill (Jun 11, 2014)

Greetings,

I'm having problems in playing my newly bought FIFA14. Every time I press the button play on it, it will give me this reply "Invalid license. Reason code = Missing DLL: [xinput1_3.dll] Error 0xC1"

I've tried almost everything that the post suggest here: 'http://pcsupport.about.com/od/findbyerrormessage/a/xinput1_3-dll-not-found-missing-error.htm' except for the uninstalling and reinstalling the game because it will take me too long to download it back for 10 hours. It is an original version by the way so I don't understand why it replied to me as "invalid license".

Recently, I just installed Windows 8.1 on my computer. Does it has anything to do with the problem? Or do you have an alternative way for resolving the missing DLL? I truly wish to know if it is my computer's problem or Windows 8.1 or else. I don't think the game is a problem itself because its original.

Thank you so much in advance, hoping to make every penny spent on the FIFA14 worth :'(﻿


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Welcome to TSG! :up:

Where did you download it from? May help us find a version specific error.

This is a different game, but the solution may be similar. http://answers.ea.com/t5/Need-for-S...ng-MSVCP110-dll-Code-0xC1-SOLVED/td-p/1886415 
The "EA Manager" posts at the bottom may help with your solution as well. 
search results hint that this is a directx .dll. may be as simple as reinstalling or updating directx. just be sure to install the right one for your system. 32 bit or 64 bit.


----------



## mif_ill (Jun 11, 2014)

I bought and downloaded the game directly from the EA page. And I also have tried to reinstalling and updating my directx but nothing seems to work. Any suggestions?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Hmm, OK, found one for FIFA 14. the EA "Expert" says to try downloading C++ redistributable 2012.
Post and link found here, http://answers.ea.com/t5/FIFA-14/CON-T-START-MY-FIFA-14-MISSING-FILES/m-p/2444841


----------



## mif_ill (Jun 11, 2014)

The problem still persists.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Well, I'm stumped for now. 
I know someone around here will know, guess we wait.


----------



## mif_ill (Jun 11, 2014)

By the way thank u very much for ur patience and respond , I truly appreciate that. I figured pretty much that maybe this is my PC's fault. I'm just asking ur opinion that do u recommend me sending the PC to be repaired?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

If it's just this one game, no. If you have trouble with many games there may be a system fault. 
I think this is all on EA. But still stumped as to why or how to fix it for you.


----------

